# VK Pretoria Card Capable



## BoogaBooga (27/1/15)

I am happy to announce that Vape King Pretoria can now take credit and debit card payments. 

The card machine arrived this morning. No need to bring cash along to get your favorite vaping goodies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (27/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

